
Average web page size approaching that of Doom install image - brownbat
https://twitter.com/xbs/status/626781529054834688
======
ronancremin
Original Tweeter here. If you want to read more about page weight here are
some articles I've written on the subject:

If anyone wants to check the math here are the data points (taken from
[http://httparchive.org](http://httparchive.org)):

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ag3KlStPARROp03IWZN1...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ag3KlStPARROp03IWZN1FOBDxD_RgPtocAzvj9EHaJo/)

If you're interested in the problem of page weight you can read more here:

[https://mobiforge.com/research-analysis/understanding-web-
pa...](https://mobiforge.com/research-analysis/understanding-web-page-weight)

[https://mobiforge.com/design-development/measuring-page-
weig...](https://mobiforge.com/design-development/measuring-page-weight)

